# N. Indiana Livestock Auctions



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wanting to know if anyone has any experience selling livestock at any of the auctions in northern Indiana - Shipshewana, Rochester, Topeka.
I'm especially interested in selling cows and calves there.

Thank a bunch~

prairiegirl


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I've had good luck selling at Topeka. I have friends that take all of their cattle there to sell them.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Topeka is probably the top cattle market in northern Indiana. They have large Holstien sales every week. Lots of heifers and springers. Also milkers. Rochester sells some of about everything. They are the top goat and feeder pig auction. Logansport sell mostly beef cattle. Fats and feeders. Shipshewanna sells lots of veal calves, and odds and ends of slaughter dairy cows. I'd take them to Topeka. Check out the sale barns before hand. Topeka is Tues. Shipshee is Wed. Rochester is Sat. Logan is Thurs. 
The Farmers Exchange weekly paper gives a run down on the prices recieved the previous week at these and other weekly sales in Ind. and southern Mich.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have bought thousands of cattle out of topeka . Topeka has the best dairy market in Indiana hands down . Feeder prices were down a good bit this week . Nice springer holsteins sell well there most every week . this week i bought 22 head of decent 350wt holstein feeder heifers for .62-77 cents a lb cross bred heifers were 60-75 cents and i paid .90cents for a group of 3 very nice jersey 550 lb heifers . baby holstein heifers averaged 125 a head they had 28 baby heifers and about 150 bull calves . springers at topeka sell starting at 11am breeder bulls at 2pm then straight into feeder calves veal calves sell starting at 4 pm . They dont fool around they sell 60-80 head of springers and fresh cows every week in about an hour and 15-20 minutes


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the info. We've heard good about Topeka, but it's just in passing. We have been to Shipshee and Rochester. Didn't care for Logansport.

We hope to get to Topeka soon. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again!
prairiegirl


----------

